# Tail question



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I have no idea if Poppy's tail has been this way or not. :blush:

This morning while grooming him, I noticed that his tail has a little crook right at the very end. Is this normal?

You don't notice it all, until you feel it.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm..I'll have to feel Leila's tail when she wakes up. I'm curious, now! I'll get back to you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jules - no crook here. A tissue thief maybe but nothing on the tail.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

God, now I'm scared. I Googled it and keep coming up with people talking about their dog's broken tails. 

I swear I think I would have noticed this before. I am freaking ... what if we did something that broke his tail?


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

no crooks here either jules...please keep us updated about what it might be!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jules - please don't worry. Poppy isn't in pain, right? You're not showing him right? I don't think it's dangerous and obviously not noticeable since you didn't see it but felt it. Things happen and we sometimes have no idea how. Is he his happy little self? When my son was 2 he fell in the playground and cried. We thought it was nothing. A few days later he said it hurt and we took him to the doctor. It was a green twig fracture. I felt like a terrible parent but the doctor told us how common it was. He was in a cast for a while and fine. Things just happen.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

If he doesn't seem like he's in pain, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Anything could happen to that teeny tiny little tail. Does he react when you touch it? 

I'd call the vet just to be safe, but I wouldn't panic.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Many Maltese have had the tips of their tails broken...often as babies. No big deal. If its not tender then its probably been like that since you've had him.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I had to walk away for a few minutes ... I just feel sick. 

No, I had no plans to show him ... but the thought that we *might* have hurt him, just makes me ill. 

He is napping right now, but when he gets up, I'll see if there's any reaction when I touch it.

God, Kevin is going to freak out ... oh, and Sarah is probably going to want to kill me. I just feel sick.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

i'm sure he's fine. It was probably like that when you got him. If you couldn't tell by looking and it doesn't bother him....it shouldn't bother you either!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

One of my dogs broke the other dog's tail by yanking on it in play...still finished the dog and he never seemed to care. No big deal.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I've called Sarah, and will see what she says when she calls me back.

He's up now ... I felt it, sort of squeezed it ... and even sort of bent it back towards a straight mode ... and he did not react at all.

Should I take him to the vet? Just to be safe?

He's had such a fascination with his tail, and chasing it ... I wonder if it's something he did? He is currently rolling around biting it right this moment.

It does not bother me at all (as long as it doesn't bother him) ... heck, I am as defective as they come!! I just want to make sure he is healthy, and that it won't cause him problems down the road.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He's fine! Stop staring at him you're scaring him LOL (I hope you can laugh at that because that's what I do to my dogs)


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah has a slight crook near the tip of her tail. It's not noticable & doesn't bother her.It's always been that way since I've had her. I think it's just where her tail hits her back & kinda got a crook because it had nowhere to go but to the side a bit.I can wiggle it,straighten it,she doesn't notice a thing. Hope that makes you feel a bit better.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

jmm said:


> He's fine! Stop staring at him you're scaring him LOL (I hope you can laugh at that because that's what I do to my dogs)


JMM, I am trying to chill about it. I can be neurotic about stuff like this. I always say that is why God did not give me human kids ... I'd drive a pediatrician to drink for sure!!

We've always had a little zig in our zag here, so I guess Poppy's tail fits right in now. :HistericalSmiley:

As Sarah has said, he really does have such a beautiful tail set ... and you don't see the crook at all. She still hasn't called ... I just hope she doesn't freak out on me. She is such a great person, and I'd hate to disappoint her and make her regret picking me as Poppy's momma. :blink:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> Hannah has a slight crook near the tip of her tail. It's not noticable & doesn't bother her.It's always been that way since I've had her. I think it's just where her tail hits her back & kinda got a crook because it had nowhere to go but to the side a bit.I can wiggle it,straighten it,she doesn't notice a thing. Hope that makes you feel a bit better.


Yes, that does make me feel a little better. I just wonder how I missed it, or if it's something new.

Now, is it time to :wine:yet?

HUGz! jules


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Awww Jules, glad you are feeling a bit better. He seems like a happy guy so I am sure he's fine. Just a bit more special!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't feel bad. I am sure you didn't do anything.

When I was little my Dad accidentally chopped the end off my little dogs tail with gardening shears :w00t::w00t::w00t: he never lived it down, we tell the story 'til this day, (case in point). She was just fine after we stopped the blood shooting around the room as she wagged her tail. :new_shocked::new_shocked::new_shocked:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Don't feel bad. I am sure you didn't do anything.
> 
> When I was little my Dad accidentally chopped the end off my little dogs tail with gardening shears :w00t::w00t::w00t: he never lived it down, we tell the story 'til this day, (case in point). She was just fine after we stopped the blood shooting around the room as she wagged her tail. :new_shocked::new_shocked::new_shocked:


:smheat: :smstarz: :new_shocked: OMG ... my stomach just did a major flip!!! I would have died.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a feeling that Luna's tail was broken when she was a baby - it's in the wrong tail set and she doesn't seem able to move it properly i.e. she can't really wag her tail. We have noticed that she seems to try to wag it but can't get the range of motion that most maltese have instead it looks like she is wiggling it slightly. She isn't in pain so I don't worry about it - it's just another of her quirks!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Samantha had a broken tail about two years before she died - no idea what happened, just one day I noticed the crook in the tail. Vet said she probably broke it and it wasn't bothering her any so don't worry about it. 

Go have that glass of wine!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo wow , i bet he is fine. u crack me up jules but im like that too!! 

. do u know i never really see dolce wagging his tail. i just thought they didnt really wag their tails do they , or maybe i dont notice cause of the hair..


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> oo wow , i bet he is fine. u crack me up jules but im like that too!!
> 
> . do u know i never really see dolce wagging his tail. i just thought they didnt really wag their tails do they , or maybe i dont notice cause of the hair..


Poppy wags his tail all the time. I made sure yesterday to watch when Kevin got home, and make sure his tail still wagged like crazy ... and it did.

Hopefully between you and I, and some of the other new puppy owners ... we keep everybody giggling at least once a day. 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> JMM, I am trying to chill about it. I can be neurotic about stuff like this. I always say that is why God did not give me human kids ... I'd drive a pediatrician to drink for sure!!
> 
> We've always had a little zig in our zag here, so I guess Poppy's tail fits right in now. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Julee, you are so cute, you have me laughing. But I do understand your concern. I do have kids and grandkids and I do still "freak out" at times, LOL. I already checked Rocky's tail...don't really know what you mean about "crook" do you mean bent? I don't feel or see anything. I did check because he chases his tail sometimes and bites it. Go have that drink and one for me too, LOL.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> Poppy wags his tail all the time. I made sure yesterday to watch when Kevin got home, and make sure his tail still wagged like crazy ... and it did.
> 
> Hopefully between you and I, and some of the other new puppy owners ... we keep everybody giggling at least once a day.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


 :blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------

